# 335D twin turbo specifications



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey everybody. After getting a dyno (mustang) today I got to thinking about turbo specs on the D. While waiting for my car to be mounted on the dyno I eyed a large brand new Garrett turbo sitting on the counter. The service guy goes on to tell me that "yeah this thing is good for 750 HP.". Holy $&@!! "yeah it's going on a 300zx to replace the twin turbo set up". So I ask you my fellow Diesel heads.....

1. Anyone know what both stock (small & large) turbos are rated to? 
2. Is it the same as what the transmission is rated for? 
3. If so, then how does the JBD Play into all of this? (100%, 80%, 65% )

Also, in case you were wondering, my numbers were OK I guess. 272HP & 431 TQ (both at the wheels) service guy said usually they estimate a 15-20% loss for those numbers on the dyno. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

This is a backwards reply: I think our transmission is the limiting factor for tunes and what they can accomplish (if one desires to stay within the mechanical ratings) - it's rated at 520 lb/ft of torque. You can probably bump against that torque constraint with just a tune, so it would render the question of other upgrades moot.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Good answer. Thanks. I wonder if an actual ecu tune (not jbd) would be able to increase the HP more while keeping the TQ in check? I hope Dinan is working on such a tune.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

There are tuners in Europe that have the tune now, and apparently at least one or two are available in the U.S.. This one is supposed to be available (must translate from German): http://www.pp-performance.de/3er335d210kW.htm

Edit: I didn't really address your point; I think most tunes will tend to concentrate on the torque, since it's what the average driver uses on the road in the U.S..


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks. The torque on the car is addictive. More is always better. Just too bad the peak is reached so easily with a simple jbd tune. Oh well, things could be worse.


----------

